# Illawarra Expo photo's *pic heavy*



## James..94 (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are some pics of the expo today.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 10, 2011)

Great bunch of images there James, cheers,...Whatcha buy???


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 10, 2011)

nice photos James, thanks for posting.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 10, 2011)

James ! thx 4 sharing ur pics... always no nice, when people give a little thaught twards others...so nice


----------



## James..94 (Apr 10, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Great bunch of images there James, cheers,...Whatcha buy???


 
I didn't buy anything  left my license at home (on purpose).


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 10, 2011)

Was a pretty good show, very packed! lol love that 2nd pic of the wheeleri and levis James, thanks for sharing mate.

That l. levis was a stunner, no wonder it won 1st place


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Great pics, it was a great day


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 10, 2011)

We should of had a section for the forum people so we can all meet and greet. I had no idea who any1 was there LOL


----------



## atothej09 (Apr 10, 2011)

Some very nice pics there, and to buy nothing...so sad


----------



## noah07 (Apr 10, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> We should of had a section for the forum people so we can all meet and greet. I had no idea who any1 was there LOL



i was the same.....met spongebob tho...bought a couple of beautiful little ackies off him........ but was way too overcrowded, maybe a bigger venue for next time woulf been heaps better.....wish i had more money to spend.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 10, 2011)

Great to see a Perentie there! It's worth turning up just to see that.


----------



## Torah (Apr 10, 2011)

Thought it was great ! not so crowded after 1pm.... Will add some pix in a lil !


----------



## zulu (Apr 10, 2011)

*re Illawarra*

I turned up at 11 am with the tin lids in tow,there was a filthy dirty big giant line that went around buildings and through the car park. 
This was too much wait for uncle zulu,so i retreated to another place for a few hours and returned with tin lids.
When i finally seen where it was, it was a reasonable size,idont think the organisers expected such a large throng of reptilites.
There was some very good herps on display and for sale,some good monitors and gex by Sponge Bob in particular.
Some familiar faces of the reptile world were there,"Ramsayi" with some very nice albino darwins, Hawkesbury reptiles had some nice stock also,bought a few herp products off of Brad Walker.
Was a good today and a credit to the Illawarra Herp society,
DECCW allowing selling was obviously a help to keepers and those selling herp associated products,so believe it or not they have actually done something helpful :lol:


----------



## veenarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm glad I was like 4th in a queue to enter at 9.40am... I was in there for about 2 hours then it started getting VERY busy... luckily i didn't apply for any extra snake licensing or I would of come home with another one, the only snake I could of legally come back with was a diamond and thankfully no one was selling hatchie diamonds! There was some beautiful ones in the click clacks with glass fronts though!!

When I left the event the line was out way past the car park was a bit ridiculous, maybe bigger venue as per above next time  

I have a few questions!

Why does every kid try to pat a snake strait on the head?
Why were some people trying to sell King/Superworms as 'LARGER MEALWORMS' ? and even he couldn't really say anything when i asked him on it... As they were definitely medium sized superworms he was selling as mealworms.. 

My mum fell in love with geckos, and it was a very well setup presentation etc - Maybe the 'shows' or people handling pets could be outside of the buy/display areas? or they both be completely separate (obviously diff venue) 

Anyway, enjoyed my day and my drive back to Canberra!


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 10, 2011)

can't wait to see some more picks. Reptiles rock!.
Personally i loved the boyds and the monitors. Some gorgeous snakes there also.


----------



## Torah (Apr 10, 2011)

My fav was def. the platinum ! Which is weird for me , im not usually a fan...
Advance apoligies for crappy photos , only had my phone


----------



## PSimmo (Apr 10, 2011)

With out a doubt one of the stand out animals was Fays Albino Darwin....what a cracker that was.
Here is one of the Aspers Pia had for sale... guess where it ended up


----------



## Darijo (Apr 10, 2011)

*Here are some of my shots but they look very familiar !*

Had a great time at the Expo even if it did rain !


----------



## Sterlo (Apr 10, 2011)

Sterlo said:


>


 
ahahah he's just staunching the other gecko nice photo


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 10, 2011)

hot photos!!!!!!


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 10, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Was a pretty good show, very packed! lol love that 2nd pic of the wheeleri and levis James, thanks for sharing mate.
> 
> That l. levis was a stunner, no wonder it won 1st place



As one of the judges on the day I can tell you that the levis was an absolute cracker of an animal,congrats to dickyknee.



serpenttongue said:


> Great to see a Perentie there! It's worth turning up just to see that.



Yeah that is an awesome looking animal,love it.The owner also went to a heap of trouble with the setup by the look of it,very well done.




zulu said:


> I turned up at 11 am with the tin lids in tow,there was a filthy dirty big giant line that went around buildings and through the car park.
> This was too much wait for uncle zulu,so i retreated to another place for a few hours and returned with tin lids.
> When i finally seen where it was, it was a reasonable size,idont think the organisers expected such a large throng of reptilites.
> There was some very good herps on display and for sale,some good monitors and gex by Sponge Bob in particular.
> ...



Good catching up again Zulu,just sorry I was so distracted being as it was so busy,which was great.Any of the knockers saying it was too busy what would you rather see,hardly any people?The size of the crowd just shows the interest in the hobby and also shows the potential for how much growth the hobby can achieve.

The committee,volunteers,keepers entering their animals,vendors offering animals for sale as well as shops having a presence deserve a huge thank you for making it such a massive success. 



PSimmo said:


> With out a doubt one of the stand out animals was Fays Albino Darwin....what a cracker that was.
> Here is one of the Aspers Pia had for sale... guess where it ended up



Yeah mate that alb is really something special.Nice asper ! lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 10, 2011)

Those first two lizards, are they a type of gecko? They have such character!! I'd love some in the future.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 10, 2011)

they are under the Nephrurus family of geckos


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## lgotje (Apr 10, 2011)

sick cant wait for the goldcoast expo


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 10, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


>



Nice pics Rams looks like a big turn out (always great)... That albino is a cracker!!!


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 10, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> As one of the judges on the day I can tell you that the levis was an absolute cracker of an animal,congrats to dickyknee.



Yeah definitely one of the nicest around, I've got one of her offspring and he's the best looking one in my gecko collection


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 10, 2011)

Who had those Platinum macs for sale??

How much were they?


----------



## James..94 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Who had those Platinum macs for sale??
> 
> How much were they?


 
Not sure who had them but it was $800


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 10, 2011)

was a dang nice hatchie plat mac as well ...... i think a few people would have brought that given the chance me being one of them lol


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 10, 2011)

If anyone knows who was selling it please PM me details 

(i don't think i have bought enough snakes this season) hahahahha


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 10, 2011)

Mark and Pia's Reptiles , always one of the best displays at any expo.















Warrawong Prodcue





Fin Fangs and Feathers 





Woonona Produce 















Stimmo doing his talk


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 10, 2011)

Great pics as always dicky.

Also heard that you left your award winning geckos 1st place ribbon behind? If this is true, she is worthless now so I'll take her off your hands


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 10, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Great pics as always dicky.
> 
> Also heard that you left your award winning geckos 1st place ribbon behind? If this is true, she is worthless now so I'll take her off your hands


 
Yeah I was told I had to hand it back in at the end of the day , all good though... it gets replaced with a trophy


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice pics dicky!!!

Do you know who had the platinums?


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I better make sure that trophy gets 'misplaced' then 

lol Jay is on a mission to find this platinum breeder


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 10, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Nice pics dicky!!!
> 
> Do you know who had the platinums?


 
Pretty sure it was Peter Birch.


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 10, 2011)

good pics dicky, displays the show well mate. Im in a few shots of the croud in this thread haha.


----------



## jack (Apr 10, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> good pics dicky, displays the show well mate. Im in a few shots of the croud in this thread haha.


 
put up your old avatar pic so we can all play "where's wally" in the crowd shots then...


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Dicky!


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 10, 2011)

jack said:


> put up your old avatar pic so we can all play "where's wally" in the crowd shots then...


hahaha which old pic do you mean jack? Was gunna chuck up a random pic of myself, but i dont have the same hair as i do now, so it might not work for wheres wally lol


----------



## killimike (Apr 10, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Pretty sure it was Peter Birch.


 
Yep, Peter Birch (manchild on here), with the Platinum for $800... sounds like Cluedo!


----------



## Torah (Apr 10, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> was a dang nice hatchie plat mac as well ...... i think a few people would have brought that given the chance me being one of them lol



hay I would have bought one and I dont usually really like the look of them ...
and the one I photographed was sold ...


----------



## jack (Apr 10, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> hahaha which old pic do you mean jack? Was gunna chuck up a random pic of myself, but i dont have the same hair as i do now, so it might not work for wheres wally lol


 
from memory you used to be a real whacko cross eyed lookin dude...


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 10, 2011)

ohhhh hahahahaha! nah thats not me mate lol. I met you today dude. I was hanging with dicky... bit of a mop on my head...


----------



## killimike (Apr 10, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> ohhhh hahahahaha! nah thats not me mate lol. I met you today dude. I was hanging with dicky... bit of a mop on my head...


 
Sorry,I know I'm butting in... but were you the guy with the _really_ long dreads? I mean, Ballina is up that way....


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 10, 2011)

Nah not me mate, no dreads.


----------



## killimike (Apr 10, 2011)

Fair enough, different mop then


----------



## jack (Apr 10, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> ohhhh hahahahaha! nah thats not me mate lol. I met you today dude. I was hanging with dicky... bit of a mop on my head...


i do recall that meeting, we'll have to have proper chat next time... it was spongebob who really let me down, he looked nothing like his avatar


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 10, 2011)

killimike said:


> Sorry,I know I'm butting in... but were you the guy with the _really_ long dreads? I mean, Ballina is up that way....


 sounds like Farma to me. LOL


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 11, 2011)

Bloody nice perentie! Interesting enclosure, too!


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 11, 2011)

does anyone have photos of boyds enclosure


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Dusty62 (Apr 11, 2011)

nice pis as usual dickyknee


----------



## jack (Apr 11, 2011)

you got any pics of spongebob's little angle heads dicky, she who holds the purse strings turned up after he'd packed them up


----------



## spongebob (Apr 11, 2011)

jack said:


> you got any pics of spongebob's little angle heads dicky, she who holds the purse strings turned up after he'd packed them up


 
Good to meet you yesterday and sorry I dont look my avatar. I do try to wear squarepants though. I'll be putting up the angles heads in the for sale forum later today.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 11, 2011)

killimike said:


> Sorry,I know I'm butting in... but were you the guy with the _really_ long dreads? I mean, Ballina is up that way....


 
Haha killmike I know who you're talking about, those dreads were looooooooonggg!


----------



## FAY (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the pics guys. Much appreciated.

To my knowledge 4,000 went through the doors. I will get an official estimate later.


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 11, 2011)

jack said:


> you got any pics of spongebob's little angle heads dicky, she who holds the purse strings turned up after he'd packed them up


 
I do , I am sorting through them will post some more later.


----------



## No-two (Apr 11, 2011)

Scaleyfoots were the highlight of my day, who was selling them?


----------



## jack (Apr 11, 2011)

No-two said:


> Scaleyfoots were the highlight of my day, who was selling them?


 
the square panted individual


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 11, 2011)

jack said:


> i do recall that meeting, we'll have to have proper chat next time... it was spongebob who really let me down, he looked nothing like his avatar



haha yeah he wasnt as yellow as i pictured either. yep, will have a chat next time man, almost came over to you sittin behind the tubs a few times, but kept getting distracted.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 11, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> haha yeah he wasnt as yellow as i pictured either. yep, will have a chat next time man, almost came over to you sittin behind the tubs a few times, but kept getting distracted.



Well dickie took this photo yesterday seeing as I was there in person and I certainly thought I was yellow. Must look after my liver a little more me thinks.


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 11, 2011)

hahahaha Bob. That was a good idea having him siting on ya table lol.


----------



## Torah (Apr 11, 2011)

Samnabs so disappointed I didnt get to meet you ... lol



jack said:


> the square panted individual


 He was lovely !

Does anyone know who had the little ackies and geckos down the back , right hand end of the table ?.... Solid dude ! He was really nice too !


----------



## medz84 (Apr 11, 2011)

this is the woma i purchased, absolutely love him !!

wrong pic  meant to be the woma in bretts pics!!


----------



## Torah (Apr 11, 2011)

^ hahahahahaha love it !


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 11, 2011)

medz84 said:


> this is the woma i purchased, absolutely love him !!
> 
> wrong pic  meant to be the woma in bretts pics!!


 
Lmao, wasn't this the "Diamond Python" that should've won best in show?


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam , this was the sign on that particular animals cage ...


----------



## jack (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a couple of queensland diamonds that look just like that (had em for 11 years but they are yet to get 15ft)

there were also L. fallax labelled as L. caerulea, a lot of folk pointed that out to me


----------



## veenarm (Apr 12, 2011)

I was also looking at these cages, There was 2 next to each other that said Diamond Python and I was like erm.. funny looking diamonds


----------



## Ships (Apr 12, 2011)

Torah think that was me with the ackies and geks


----------



## FAY (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, my diamond was def a diamond....bred her ourselves and My GTF was def a GTF.
They can only be labelled as what is told to the secretary before they come in that morning.


A huge thank you must go to Matt Hicks for his spectacular Perentie set up. Matt is an ex President of the club and he and Kathy never hesitate to volunteer and help make the show great.


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 12, 2011)

I had the privilege of meeting Farma while i was at the show. He looked nothing like i thought... Top bloke though.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Apr 12, 2011)

medz84 said:


> this is the woma i purchased, absolutely love him !!
> 
> wrong pic  meant to be the woma in bretts pics!!



Glad you like him...he is a beautiful natured guy...

Kelly


----------



## Torah (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> I had the privilege of meeting Farma while i was at the show. He looked nothing like i thought... Top bloke though.


 
HUH ? Really ?


----------



## medz84 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah i love the woma im on the front page of the 'shellharbour advertiser' holding him!!


----------



## Torah (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanx Fay


----------



## m000x (Apr 12, 2011)

veenarm said:


> Why does every kid try to pat a snake strait on the head?
> Why were some people trying to sell King/Superworms as 'LARGER MEALWORMS' ? and even he couldn't really say anything when i asked him on it... As they were definitely medium sized superworms he was selling as mealworms..



veenarm : If that wasn't aimed at me, then I'm sorry in advance for the following... if it was aimed at me, then I only really have this to say
"Super Worms" and mealworms are the same thing, 

The sp. Tenebrio Molitor are the common Mealworm (which you get in 99% of petshops) They feed them a hormone to prolong the larval stage making them a superworm.

Zophobas Morio which I do have and cultivate are a very different bug to the Tenebrio Molitor. 
Zophobas Morio is what people call Giant Mealworms.
I had mine very clearly marked as "Giant Mealworms" which is the latter. 

In your statement you make, you have mis-used species by crossing them. You have made out that they are the same species.

It's like saying Diamond Olive python. it's confusing because there are 2 species which you are referring to, so it's hard to determine which one you are actually talking about.

Again though, my apologies for this reply if it wasn’t aimed at me.


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 12, 2011)

Torah said:


> HUH ? Really ?



Yup, really


----------



## Torah (Apr 13, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Yup, really


 
No?


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 13, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> I had the privilege of meeting Farma while i was at the show. He looked nothing like i thought... Top bloke though.


 
Nice to see he got a haircut for the event! lol


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 13, 2011)

I am seriously impressed with the quality of the name tag ....


----------



## dossy (Apr 13, 2011)

i cant see about 3/4 of the pics, it says "photo bucket is doing some updates, your photos will be up soon


----------



## killimike (Apr 13, 2011)

Another name to a face! I passed Farma a few times on Sunday.

Dossy, what were you hoping to get at the expo?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> I had the privilege of meeting Farma while i was at the show. He looked nothing like i thought... Top bloke though.



BAHAHAHAH 

you tards ! :lol:


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah Farma it was lovely to see you yet again this year at the Expo ...... such a lovely guy


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Apr 13, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> Yeah Farma it was lovely to see you yet again this year at the Expo ...... such a lovely guy


 
Yeah, i agree kell


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

hahaha I am not Igotfrogs

that was an imposter 
a damn BIG one too!


----------



## hugsta (Apr 13, 2011)

Was a great show and worth the visit. Good to catch up with all the usuals as well. Think I spent more time gasbagging to people than I did looking at animals, although my favourite was by far the perentie, great enclosure setup and an awesome looking critter. Well done guys.

My only disappointment was walking into the show and seeing someone holding corn snakes, but that is a debate for another day.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 13, 2011)

nawww farma dont get all shy now people know what you really look like your a lovely guy


----------



## killimike (Apr 13, 2011)

I was surprised by the corn snakes too. The burmese less so, but then, this isn't the everglades....


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I couldnt grow that much facial hair in a year if my life depended on it lol


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Farma said:


> I couldnt grow that much facial hair in a year if my life depended on it lol


 
Hahahaha :lol:


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 13, 2011)

that regain must really be working for you farma


----------



## veenarm (Apr 13, 2011)

m000x said:


> veenarm : If that wasn't aimed at me, then I'm sorry in advance for the following... if it was aimed at me, then I only really have this to say
> "Super Worms" and mealworms are the same thing,
> 
> The sp. Tenebrio Molitor are the common Mealworm (which you get in 99% of petshops) They feed them a hormone to prolong the larval stage making them a superworm.
> ...


 
I'm not sure if it was you or not 
I'm more confused than anything, but I have spoken to some people and apparently all the names seem to get used interchangably, I have heard of the hormone etc, but that doesn't change the entire shape / detail of a worm.

My understanding was Mealworms are mostly shell and shouldn't really be fed to Bearded Dragons (more birds etc) but Super/King worms can be fed as treats as they are fatty and my guys LOVE them..




From wikipedia - these are mealworms so I would of assumed etc... 

Everything I've read pointed to king/super being the same, but now apparently subtle differences are noticed (such as) super can't be put in fridge and are the larger ones and King are apparently the 'large mealworm' with the hormore.

I mainly questioned it as yours looked exactly like 'medium sized superworms' as from the herp shops food section





I'm glad i'm learning more as I am breeding both mealworms and superworms and always though that king/super were the same!!

But yes, didn't mean to offend I actually was very curious as to the main differences as it seems very hard to tell them apart!


----------



## dossy (Apr 13, 2011)

killimike said:


> Another name to a face! I passed Farma a few times on Sunday.
> 
> Dossy, what were you hoping to get at the expo?



i was hoping to see/get a jacky dragon or a gecko, but they didnt have any geckos i like there, just the knobb tails and amyea ( spelling?)


----------



## killimike (Apr 13, 2011)

dossy said:


> i was hoping to see/get a jacky dragon or a gecko, but they didnt have any geckos i like there, just the knobb tails and amyea ( spelling?)


 
Cool  There were a few other kinds of gex that I saw, but mostly knobbies, yeah. I didn't see any jacky dragons. I hope you find some soon!


----------



## dossy (Apr 13, 2011)

killimike said:


> Cool  There were a few other kinds of gex that I saw, but mostly knobbies, yeah. I didn't see any jacky dragons. I hope you find some soon!



yer my type of gecko is one with a proper tail not a half cut off looking one. oh well, i suppose ill just have to go to the next expo now untill i find some i like


----------



## killimike (Apr 13, 2011)

dossy said:


> yer my type of gecko is one with a proper tail not a half cut off looking one.



Lol, I know what you mean, amyae and asper have tiny little tails. I quite like it, but if it's not for you, levis have decent sized tails! 



> oh well, i suppose ill just have to go to the next expo now untill i find some i like



That's the ticket! See you at the Hawkesbury one?


----------



## dossy (Apr 13, 2011)

when is the hawksbry one on?


----------



## killimike (Apr 13, 2011)

Moved to May, here's a link:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ry-herpetological-society-expo-2011-a-154967/


----------



## dossy (Apr 14, 2011)

killimike said:


> Moved to May, here's a link:
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ry-herpetological-society-expo-2011-a-154967/



i just might have to


----------



## James..94 (Apr 14, 2011)

dossy said:


> i just might have to


 
Cool you can drive me there


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Someone told me theres one on at castle hill in may as well??


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 14, 2011)

Darijo said:


> Had a great time at the Expo even if it did rain !


 
Who was selling the diamond in the second pic??


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 15, 2011)

Farma said:


> hahaha I am not Igotfrogs
> 
> that was an imposter
> a damn BIG one too!



hahahahahaha


----------

